

SpaceX Says Some Parts Fell Off Rocket But It Didn't Explode - pbreit
http://www.businessinsider.com/spacex-on-elon-musk-falcon-9-incident-2013-10

======
gexla
When you spend mere xx,xxx.xxx on economy class, you get what you pay for.
Sorry guys.

The title could have been worse. I believe I saw 50/50 being thrown around a
lot for the chances of this launch succeeding.

Worse yet, the title could be "SpaceX plans to launch its first rocket into
low Earth orbit sometime next century" like we are seeing with other
commercial space companies ( _cough_ Blue Origin.)

